# i recomend doing this with your dubias!!



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

about a month or 2 ago i took all my babies/nymphs out so there were only adults in i have about 200 adults and looked in today and theres a good few hundred nymphs maby 400 so im a very happy person  
what you wanna do is setup a nuther tank then every month go throw the colony take out all the nymphs and set them up the same way as your other colony then when they moult into adults put them back with your colony 

Cheers. Harry:2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

400 babies in 2 months is not good going when you start with 200 adults.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

imginy said:


> 400 babies in 2 months is not good going when you start with 200 adults.


Agreed, from caresheets I've read they have between 20-30 babies a month.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

It was a long day........., i ment to say a month ago as i sort them every month lol theres probably 800 just looked in.
my roaches are on a 3/1 ratio 3males to 1 female as i have a lot of males just looked in my nymph colony theres a few fresh adults so thats good 
will get some pics soon
cheers.Harry


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

you want you ratio's the other way really as your males will be fighting over females and space. Why do you take the nymphs out? what advantages have you found apart from taking up twice the space? All mine are in together and i've got 10's of thousands in there with no problems.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yer i no i will be selling males soon i find they breed better tbh and this way if you sell them its alot! Easyer i will proberlly sell 50 males and get 100 females 
What iv just done is make some water crytels up but use orange juice insted of water as mmine dont eat oranges hopfully they will like this 

Harry


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you saying your Roches won't eat oranges or you don't give them oranges ?


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

i clean mine out once a month separate any young put the breeders back in there tub, the young nymphs go in the growing on tub as they reach adult hood i keep putting the females back in to the breeder tub, the males go in the 3rd tub wich is the feeder, that way when i keep going in to catch them for food wich is at least every other day you disturb the others as little as possible, i looked at fire dragons youtube clip and you just have to look at the amount he produces to see he is doing something right,

cheers spencer...........


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

More seem to be rubbish at breeding compared to my turkistans. I've had them about 3 months and although there are babies they aren't producing as many as I would like.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

they might have a tiny nible at a cut up orange but will eat a hole bannana in half a hour...


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats really odd, mine devour half an orange in an hour or so, I do have the temps up high at 34c though.... maybe thats why they breeding fast aswell ?!?!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mine are at 30 ish 34 is a bit hot isent it?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

hazza12 said:


> Mine are at 30 ish 34 is a bit hot isent it?


yes 30f is plenty hot enough


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

imginy said:


> yes 30f is plenty hot enough


I hope you mean 30c or someone's going to have roach statues.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> I hope you mean 30c or someone's going to have roach statues.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


lol 2am post


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

good grief i feel like i am neglecting mine now! 
mine are in a large plastic box with a half meshed lid in the cupboard under my viv with the backpanel on the cupboard pushed out and the door left open a bit.

o they do have a heatmat in with them though. they seem to be doing well and i have all sizes and penty of babies. they do like oranges but prefer apples, think they get fed up with oranges to be honest. might try them with some banana and see what they do.


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

i think basic is best when it comes to dubias.
throw dog food in and water crystals every 2 days. 
fresh food once a week.
heat mat on one side
job done!
ive never seperated them myself and ive done alright. i can see the benefits of ease of selecting a good size to feed to your animals, but the time to seperate them and disturbing them all the time seems like a waste to me.

but everyone has there preferences! i dont think there will ever be a best way to breed them. just whatever work for you


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

jonnyboy86 said:


> i think basic is best when it comes to dubias.
> throw dog food in and water crystals every 2 days.
> fresh food once a week.
> heat mat on one side
> ...


yer i only do it once a month to keep from disturbing to much there breeding great aswell 

Harry


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Charles_Tuna said:


> Thats really odd, mine devour half an orange in an hour or so, I do have the temps up high at 34c though.... maybe thats why they breeding fast aswell ?!?!


Actually, I have mine at about 34 in the hot part, they seem to congregate there rather than at cooler points. They also breed really fast too.


----------

